# Man as Priest in His Home.



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 13, 2014)

Enjoyed this Confessing Baptist Interview with the Reformed Baptist pastor Sam Waldron re his book Man as Priest in His Home. Very insightful. An encouragement and challenge to husbands as head of the home. Interview #63


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 13, 2014)

Does the book discuss the husband's role as priest and king, as well?


----------



## jason d (Aug 14, 2014)

no, just zooms in as his role as priest


----------

